# Help ID: Brown Blotchy Spots on Leaves



## Chris (Nov 22, 2009)

It began as a mild brown splotching near the tip of the leaf. The spots have since filled in and now cover the majority of the leaf and appear to be working their way down. 

If I had any sense, I would have taken and posted pictures before it got to this point. On the bright side, I have a sukkakuli that is sending up a bud! Just trying to cheer myself up a bit...


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2009)

Some sort of infection. Either way, bacterial or fungal, I'd snip that bit off and a little into the normally colored leaf bits and dust the wound with cinnamon. There's not much healthy stuff left on that leaf, so cut soon! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Some sort of infection. Either way, bacterial or fungal, I'd snip that bit off and a little into the normally colored leaf bits and dust the wound with cinnamon. There's not much healthy stuff left on that leaf, so cut soon!
> 
> -Ernie



Exactly my thought! And then watch it to be sure it doesn't spread.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Exactly my thought! And then watch it to be sure it doesn't spread.



Yep. A vigilent eye makes sure the crown's dry. And not brown. Errr something. Give me a break, I'm tired- squishing seven days' work into three this week. 

-Ernie


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2009)

using hydrogen peroxide dripped around the crown after you've pulled that leaf off would help, too. that's helped alot with some phals that got crown rot and it zipped most of the wet bad stuff or spores that might be hanging around

when that happens to bottom leaves on a paph for me and they are dry and brown, it usually means that there are mealybugs down on the bottom of that growth hiding (though this looks more like the infection type of brown)


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, everybody. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## lindafrog (Nov 25, 2009)

Has the plant been exposed to sudden chills or change in temperatures? It might help to make a thick paste of cinnamon and spread it on the cut instead of just sprinkling it. You can store the rest of the cinnamon paste in a small jar!


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2009)

lindafrog said:


> Has the plant been exposed to sudden chills or change in temperatures?



It's been inside the house the whole time, so I don't think temperature did it.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2009)

So how's the plant?


----------



## orchids3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Most bacterial infections have yellow borders so that would be my conclusion. I would treat it the same if it was mine - cut off - put cinnamon paste on it. (cinnamon Paste = Cinnamon + elmers glue)


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 6, 2009)

orchids3 said:


> Most bacterial infections have yellow borders so that would be my conclusion. I would treat it the same if it was mine - cut off - put cinnamon paste on it. (cinnamon Paste = Cinnamon + elmers glue)




hmmm... never heard of using glue with the cinnamon. makes sense that it keeps it there. have you noticed if it helps significantly more than just cinnamon?


----------



## etex (Dec 6, 2009)

Curious about that , too- never heard of using cinnamon and elmers glue.


----------

